# Showing AKC



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have been watching the Mini's show in my area but haven't had a chance to talk to any breeders yet so I was hoping someone here could answer a question. How difficult is it to finish a Mini owner handled?? The AKC points for majors are pretty low here....taking 4 bitches/5 dogs for a 3 point major. Are Mini's a breed that require a professional handler to finish a dog for you or can it be done by an owner handler? I don't consider myself a pro handler but I have been showing AKC 18 years and finished dogs for myself and others...just not Mini Poodles.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I only do CKC being from Canada. I say give it a shot. If you have been presenting dogs for 18 years you have half the battle won. The other part is the grooming. I managed to teach myself from lots of surfing the internet and studying books. Get a show groomer to do the grooming the day before, you can spray up the dog and trim little bits until you get more practice. Mini's are no different than any poodle. Just less size and hair  but it is always a challenge to get enough competition. 

I showed Old English Sheepdogs since I was a junior handler. I finished my first poodle last summer in 8 months owner handled and groomed. AKC is much harder but as you know sometimes it is worth the fight as a win is so much sweeter. Go for it and kick some poodle butt!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

In our area, the Standards have reigned supreme so it has been pretty easy for an owner-handler to show and finish a Mini. That is about to change though because I have heard that there are at least 6 new show Minis in our area that will come out at the big Denver show. Clearly the Mini is gaining in popularity!

I think that a Mini is a good place to start owner handling. They are easier to groom than a Standard and I think easier to show because you don't have to gait them so fast and they free bait beautifully.

You will need a mentor to help you with coat care and pattern setting.


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input vtomblin and cbrand. I would definitely need a mentor for coat and clip. I haven't even started to look for a puppy but going to shows and watching the mini's have definitely peaked my interest. I want to research the show aspect side and I will have to talk to lots of breeders/exhibitors before I would make the leap. Of course I show my phantom at UKC shows but they don't require the fancy hair. Thanks for all the help


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, I agree with cbrand a mini should not be hard to owner handle. One of my breeder/handler friends handles all her mini's her self and finishes them. You are right the numbers for mini's are low. I went to a few shows in my area and 0 mini's showed up. I also met another owner handler who got points on his bitch easily with no handler. Good Luck


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm on the east coast and there isn't a lot of mini's being shown here either...sometimes I go to a show and there will be none or just a couple. Thanks for your input!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

twenjen70 said:


> I'm on the east coast and there isn't a lot of mini's being shown here either...sometimes I go to a show and there will be none or just a couple. Thanks for your input!


Do you know how to check breed count at shows? I go to Onofrio Jack Onofrio Dog Shows, LLC Go to "Show Information" and about half way down the page you can see previous years breed counts. For example, at the Hilton Head Island show here are the Mini counts for the last three years:

2010 7 POOD MIN 3-3- 1-0
2009 4 POOD MIN 1-2- 1-0
2008 7 POOD MIN 4-3- 0-0


Now at the Newnan Kennel Club in GA, here were your counts:

2010 12 POOD MIN 4-7- 1-0
2009 10 POOD MIN 5-3- 1-1
2008 13 POOD MIN 5-8- 0-0

Clearly Minis are popular in that area.


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

I use infodog to do my entries and check counts. I don't go to the Hilton Head or Newnan shows. But if I decided to get a Mini I definitely would want to hit those shows since there are entries there. I do go to some Georgia shows but I think Newnan is a conflict with another show I like to go to.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

NC = Chris and Racheal

On the other hand - a much smaller body to learn to groom and grow coat on.

And, with a good mentor, you CAN do it. I have and with a red. Just be willing to give it everything (time, time, time, love and money). It's very rewarding.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

You should look for a poodle club in your area, the club I belong to gives grooming leason's and the owner handler's get together and build majors at small shows, they even have memebers that will come to shows and spray up top knots for $5, it's a great resource.


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

THanks Jacknic for that suggestion. I will definitely look into a local club!


----------

